# Juwelenschleifen und das Konsortium



## Dalmus (14. Februar 2007)

Servus zusammen,

in einem Rufguide zum Konsortium habe ich Ende letzten Monats folgende kleine Passage entdeckt:



> Das außergewöhnliche an dieser Partei ist, dass ihr abhängig von eurer Rufstufe (mindestens freundlich), zu Beginn jeden Monats eine Sendung Edelsteine erhaltet. Was diese Fraktion vor allem für Juwelenschmiede interessant macht. Die Qualität der Edelsteine, ist von der jeweiligen Rufstufe abhängig.



Daraufhin haben ein Feund (ebenfalls Juwelenschleifer) und ich ein wenig gefarmt und haben unseren Ruf bei der Fraktion auf freundlich gebracht.
Seltsamerweise haben wir diesen Monat aber keine Post von den Jungs bekommen. 
War vor dem Monatswechsel schon einer von euch wohlwollend und kann mir sagen, ob man ab wohlwollend am Monatsanfang ine Sendung vom Konsortium erhält, oder ist das Ganze eine Ente?


----------



## Roran (14. Februar 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> in einem Rufguide zum Konsortium habe ich Ende letzten Monats folgende kleine Passage entdeckt:
> Daraufhin haben ein Feund (ebenfalls Juwelenschleifer) und ich ein wenig gefarmt und haben unseren Ruf bei der Fraktion auf freundlich gebracht.
> ...


Vielleicht fehlen Quest bei dieser Fraktion,
damit das Konsortium dieses macht.

Siehe dazu mal hier bei BLASC *Konsortium*


----------



## Dalmus (14. Februar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Vielleicht fehlen Quest bei dieser Fraktion,
> damit das Konsortium dieses macht.
> 
> Siehe dazu mal hier bei BLASC *Konsortium*



Hm, wäre möglich.
Die Quests im Nethersturm hab ich erst nach dem Monatswechsel gemacht.

Da werd ich wohl noch 2 Wochen warten müssen. Wenn ich im März dann Post bekomme, dann kriegt man die entweder erst ab wohlwollend, oder es liegt an den Quests. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laker (14. Februar 2007)

Wenn ihr freundlich seid könnt ihr eure Edelsteine im stützpunkt des Konsortiums in Nagrand abholen da hab ich nämlich meine Steine her MFG Laker


----------



## Dalmus (14. Februar 2007)

Laker schrieb:


> Wenn ihr freundlich seid könnt ihr eure Edelsteine im stützpunkt des Konsortiums in Nagrand abholen da hab ich nämlich meine Steine her MFG Laker



Hm, Du meinst aber den Umschlag den man bekommt, wenn man freundlich wird, oder?


----------



## Laker (15. Februar 2007)

Richtig ich vermute mal das man das monatlich wiederholen darf


----------



## Valfaris aus FF (18. Februar 2007)

Laker schrieb:


> Richtig ich vermute mal das man das monatlich wiederholen darf



Jo darf man^^ wenn man sich den Spruch von dem durchliest stehts da^^
bin aml gespannt habe mich jetzt auf respektvoll gebracht


----------

